
Do spiders have a mind? - 6ren
http://www.dichotomistic.com/mind_readings_spider%20minds.html
======
civilian
Phenomenal article!

I like how it really brings to bear the idea that we (humans) don't really see
the world. Excuse my semantic arguments... but what you see through your eyes
isn't quite what's infront of you. Your vision goes through so many layers of
neural processing that what you see is really an artificial representation.

The best metaphor is that we live inside a theatre. The theatre emulates the
real world fairly well, but it is still a theatre.

------
anigbrowl
Excellent science, and excellent science writing.

